# Post election. It is what it is.



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

The day after the election someone told me my prayers didn't work and I had to chuckle. I asked why they would say that and received the answer: Because Obama got elected, your prayers didn't stop it! At first I was a bit taken aback. I explained as best I could that sometimes God says, "No, I have something different in mind for you." Sometimes God wants to teach us a lesson and scripture tells us that He chastises those He loves just as a human father might do. Then I went on to say that the next years will be a time when we need to believe and trust God even more than we have been doing. We need to pray more than we have been doing. Prayer is the way to get close to God's heart and as those He loves we will receive all we need, including protection from oppression and discrimination. 
 
Here is what I believe is mandatory for us to do. It is time for Grass Roots Americans to take a stand by returning to the shelter of God's wings and trust in His word. It is time to return to worship, not just at church on Saturdays or Sundays, but every day as we walk our walks. God wants nothing more than a 24/7 relationship with each of us... God expects nothing less and we have given Him much less, I am afraid. The good news remains that Jesus has promised to be with us in the form of the Holy Spirit until the end of the world. Is it too much to ask that we do the same, be with Him everyday, offering our thanks and praise, our fears and our short-comings, all the good and all the bad in our lives. It is a discipline, but it is a blessed one as well.

That's what I'm going to do and hereby invite each of you to do the same. God is still in charge, no matter who is in the White House. Scripture is still the Word of God and is to be read and incorporated into our daily lives. Jehova jira! God will provide. Stand up for what is right and do what is right every time. Above all, don't forget to pray. Thanks to you, I believe things will change in America because our prayers will not stop just because we say, "Amen." Sometimes God answers our requests by saying quietly, "Not now. Maybe in a little while." Keep the faith, my friends and better yet, practice it! If doctors can practice medicine and attorneys can practice law, we can surely practice our faith, can we not? God bless you all!


----------



## TOUTTROUT (May 15, 2006)

You are correct. Just as earthly fathers we sometimes tell our children "no", our Heavenly Father tells us "no" at times. People, read again the message from Hooked up. He is totally on target, if there ever was one, this is the time to be in prayer and to stay in prayer.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Another sign in the Book of Revelations has come true. God Help us All....


----------



## dirtbroker (Jul 26, 2007)

"No temptation has seized you but that which is common to man, but God, is faithful to his word and compasionate nature; he will not let you be tempted beyond what you can stand, but when temptation comes, will always provide a way of escape that you may bear up under it patiently." 1 cor 10:13 so now brothers, above all, do not be tempted to stray from prayer, and faith, as Hooked up, has eluded too. Those of us that are believers in Jesus Christ, and there are many, are the back bone of what will see the greatest nation known to man, thru difficult times


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

I needed this thread thank you so much!


----------

